# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  How to choose a clutch?

## ecgreen

I am putting a "new" engine in my Bronco II and I am thinking I should replace the clutch while I am in there. After shopping around for awhile, I realized there are TONS of manufacturers and the prices go from 80 bucks to 400. How do I choose?

As always, thanks for the advice.

----------


## BlueberryHill

I've been happy with both Brute Power and LuK. You shouldn't have to spend a ton of money, if I remember either kit was right around $100

The only advice I have; buy a complete kit that includes clutch disk, pressure plate, and throw out bearing. You only want to do it once, and it should last quite a while. I replaced mine last summer when I swapped transmissions, but the six year old clutch could have gone right back in.

----------


## Posimoto

I always buy Luk, can't beat the quality and price. 
Been around for awhile, introduced the diaphragm spring clutch in '65 
They also make clutch kits for other companies like centerforce to name one.

----------


## farmer

Whatever the parts store carries. The 2.9 isn't particular on what it gets, and a big $$ clutch isn't going to gain you a thing in this application

----------


## ecgreen

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.

----------


## FreakinJeep

Everyone and their mother recommends the LuK for the TJ, I can tell you that much. RockAuto carries them I believe. Only downside I found on the TJ is that the throwout bearing from the clutch kit has a composite plastic body, and I had one fail that was only a couple months old. I got a replacement throwout bearing with a metal body, and had no more issues.

I don't know off the top of my head how the actuation of the Bronco II clutch works, so it may be a moot point if it's got an internal slave or something like that.

----------


## mb523

> Everyone and their mother recommends the LuK for the TJ, I can tell you that much. RockAuto carries them I believe. Only downside I found on the TJ is that the throwout bearing from the clutch kit has a composite plastic body, and I had one fail that was only a couple months old. I got a replacement throwout bearing with a metal body, and had no more issues.
> 
> I don't know off the top of my head how the actuation of the Bronco II clutch works, so it may be a moot point if it's got an internal slave or something like that.


I've had that same issue with the wimpy TJ plastic throwout bearings. Mine used to make a horrible creaking sound on actuation. Thankfully the NV4500 has a beefy metal internal slave cylinder / throwout assembly!

+1 on LUK clutches. I've put them in every vehicle I've done a clutch job on and had no issues at all! I also like to look at the OE clutch manufacturer. I'll likely put a Sachs in my BMW when it needs it, the OE Sachs lasted 200K+. What does your flywheel look like? Getting it resurfaced? I ended up replacing flywheels in the past due to excessive wear / bluing. The new flywheel was also well worth the hassle of taking the chance it'll bed in with the new clutch disk.

----------


## Goat

While you are in there replace the internal slave cylinder.

----------


## ecgreen

What about this EFT kit? Anyone familiar with that brand?

https://www.amazon.com/STAGE-CLUTCH-.../dp/B06XXXQD63

Even has the internal SC

----------


## ecgreen

Even cheaper 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074DY3T2W...0-71be33d71435

----------


## Dogbreath077

Get the best one, because putting another in will be hell.

----------


## ecgreen

THanks for the posts guys. Did a lot of reading and luk seems to be the best bang for the buck. I did a bit of digging on internal slave cylinder (thanks for the suggestion farmer). Seems if you cheap out on that you could be in for a headache quickly.

----------


## jeep crawl

personally OME ,have done aftermarket / some give you a great leg work out . every one has thoughts, but the OME lasted this long 

enjoy the build

----------


## farmer

> I did a bit of digging on internal slave cylinder (thanks for the suggestion farmer).


Wasn't me, thank Goat (I can see the confusion!)

----------


## ecgreen

> Wasn't me, thank Goat (I can see the confusion!)


Goats and farmers...makes sense

----------


## Rubicon

> Wasn't me, thank Goat (I can see the confusion!)





> Goats and farmers...makes sense


Haha! :)

----------

